# I want to go back to Ps..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If all goes well, I can ditch the Arows. If everything goes thru, I can finally uphold me name RhomZilla.

Its a 19"...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That looks awesome get him


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

What a monster


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

holly moly what a monster


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I knew you would be back into P's







What the price tag on that guy. And what are you going to do with the Arow's


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLY f*ck thay should make a movie about that one. it would be scaryier then jaws


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That rhom has huge ass hump









You'll have the baddest rhom on the west coast if you get it


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

OMG that is one sweet @ss rhom!


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought I saw that pic posted before buy the guy selling those fish. I thought that one and another one showed up dead. I could be wrong. won't be the first time.

That would be pretty awsome to have a fish of that size. What size tank you putting it in?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Dasmopar said:


> I thought I saw that pic posted before buy the guy selling those fish. I thought that one and another one showed up dead. I could be wrong. won't be the first time.
> 
> That would be pretty awsome to have a fish of that size. What size tank you putting it in?
> [snapback]1127705[/snapback]​


yes me 2. actually piranha house sent me that picture in msn messenger and said that it was alive in the pic but died shortly after.
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:



> Dasmopar said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I saw that pic posted before buy the guy selling those fish. I thought that one and another one showed up dead. I could be wrong. won't be the first time.
> ...


You guys are corect, but to an extent. PHouse was supposed to get this Rhom, but I dont think it fell thru. This is only 1 of 4 biggest. This one's still alive and kick'in, not sure howe many of the others have died.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, thats all i gotta say..........


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

oh they told me they did get it. oh well. good luck on getting it, i'd jump on it.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i looked in my history. they sent it to me titled sickrhombeus.
wes


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Now that's a monster rhom


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

HOLY SHITE MANG!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This rhom just scares me









Imagine doing tankmaintenance with this monster in it. But if you have the chance of picking this guy up I would most definately go for it!

After all you have to live up to your name Rhomzilla


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

great fish, rohmzilla


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooooowww





















i love it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! That would make you RHOMZILLA Again.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

QUICK! GET THAT FISH BACK IN THE WATER!!!!!!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man, that bitch is crazy


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

if you buy that rhom i will positively crap my pants!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

For the love of GOD that thing is huge.

Why isn't that guy holding him tight? It bothers me, because it just looks like it is setting on his hand. One slap from that monster and he could hit the ground...







I guess some people aren't that smart.

Can I ask what the price tag is on him?
~Taylor~


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, hes pretty enormous. You went for arrowannas?? WHATS WRONG WITH YOU MAN??


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

The way he's holding him looks like it's dead...I doubt he'd be holding him like that if that fish was alive. That thing is sick! If you can get one that size, jump on it! Then we want to see lots of pics and videos of this monster


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

screw cleaning the tank id hire someone to come and do it..that phucker would jump out the tank and lock on to your neck..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

oh, hey, ask them if they'll sell you the fanny pack with the rhom!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sh*t man thats a big tooth


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bout time you make your name fit :rasp:


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

HOLY f*ck that thing is massive!!!! PLEASE get it!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Your gonna buy from P-House ???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!
> [snapback]1130038[/snapback]​


i agree with you totally.

wes


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats a damn monster


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

master n servant...dang that thing is big


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That thing is pretty big


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Definetly have room for a Rhom that big


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Gigante Pirana said:
> 
> 
> > The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!
> ...


You are actually wrong, the Rhom is tranqulized (sp?). I don't mean to sound like a little know it all, because I am far from it. Though I do remember talking to the owner and the rhom was tranqualized at the time.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

i think the fish is dead, if he was alive the fish would have you by the balls!!
S


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

kove32 said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > Gigante Pirana said:
> ...


as far as i know tranq dont cause blood like that. plus i was told it was alive there but died shortly after.
wes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why bother? You'll just kill him anyway Al.









Kiddin ya BUD.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that fuckin sucks fish like that just dead














well good diner :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!
> [snapback]1130038[/snapback]​


theres a man who knows his stuff


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

That fish is still alive. It's 46.5 cm. Raul Yalan of neotropical Fauna has that fish. In fact he has a ton of P's because Piranha House cancelled their order. If I was in the States I would do a group order. His prices are ROCK BOTTOM. He's an exporter who sells direct. He really got shafted. You guys should order some P's from him.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats what he gets to bad he is not out of t completely


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Whats that massive guy worth? i know this has been asked twice already, but still no answer??


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Your gonna buy from P-House ???
> [snapback]1130244[/snapback]​


Thats what I was thinkin...
Good lookin piranhas,,, but I wouldnt want them to ship it to ya (I have heard too many bad things bout them getting the money,,, and not paying it back,,,, well they did to sum but it took a long time)...

Sweet Rhom,,, Ill take da arows if u wanna deliver 2 NW oregon :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pat said:


> That fish is still alive. It's 46.5 cm. Raul Yalan of neotropical Fauna has that fish. In fact he has a ton of P's because Piranha House cancelled their order. If I was in the States I would do a group order. His prices are ROCK BOTTOM. He's an exporter who sells direct. He really got shafted. You guys should order some P's from him.
> [snapback]1134489[/snapback]​


How do I get ahold of this guy top order ?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Pat said:
> 
> 
> > That fish is still alive. It's 46.5 cm. Raul Yalan of neotropical Fauna has that fish. In fact he has a ton of P's because Piranha House cancelled their order. If I was in the States I would do a group order. His prices are ROCK BOTTOM. He's an exporter who sells direct. He really got shafted. You guys should order some P's from him.
> ...


Yes almost what he Said








Were can i get in contact with this guy to order ??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

theres a thread on ww. its neofaunatropicals.com the big boy is 150.00 1000 minimum order and 120 documentation fee + shipping. 
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected]

waterwolves thread
plus you have to get import license from fish and wildlife.
wes

website


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!
> [snapback]1130038[/snapback]​


I had to ask Raul if that fish was still alive and it is. He said some interesting things I don't think he would mind me sharing.

*Dear Pat:

Those piranhas arrival here very very tired you can see the blood in its mouth and the swollen eye.. that is signal that that fish fought like a Lion... usually are so tired that you can hold them like in the pic but of course is very dangerous..
It takes 3 days to the fish to recover normal behavior that one spent 3 days laying in the bottom of the tank.. day 4th the fish stand up and day 12 start to eat... that fish must be at least 15 years old or maybe much more... who knows*

Feel like fishing?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pat said:


> Gigante Pirana said:
> 
> 
> > The height on that fish is remarkable! I do believe that fish is dead. For one, notice the internal bleeding in around its head, gill and mouth area. Second, if it were alive, no way the person would be capable of holding a live rhom that size in such a manner!
> ...


Oh, wow. Thanks for sharing that! So that fish is probably older than me. It's pretty scary to think about it. I know what I'm gonna do. I'll get a baby rhom right now and raise it up for 15 years until I'm 30. Then we'll compare sizes....







As fun as it would be, I wouldn't want the hassle...plus I don't want to spend the money on another large tank, when it would need one.
~Taylor~


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I need a fkin importing license...

Imagine have these in your tanks... 
  damn! 

look at this one :O


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

That is a proper mad fish.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont think the vids worked


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

"qickshot said:


> i dont think the vids worked
> [snapback]1135832[/snapback]​


they did for me.
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> [email protected]
> 
> waterwolves thread
> plus you have to get import license from fish and wildlife.
> ...


Anyone want to go in on a group order?


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Group order,nice. Those are some sick Rhoms, swallow the fish chunk like its nothing. Looks like a great place for all kinds of S.A. Fish.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

weidjd said:


> Group order,nice. Those are some sick Rhoms, swallow the fish chunk like its nothing. Looks like a great place for all kinds of S.A. Fish.
> [snapback]1136486[/snapback]​


Ihey are and he's an awesome guy. Someone should start a thread and buy up what this guy has. The bigger the order it becomes considerably cheaper.
Email him and he will promptly email you back and answer every question you have.

But to save you time read what PIRANHA KING wrote regarding orders a few posts back. He has 12" Diamond Rhoms for $120. That's to sell the fish by itself. Think of the deals. Someone do what's necessary to import ie. a liscense if required, and everyone pitch in the costs and BIG fish for everyone. He's got a long list of types of P's in stock.

I'd be on that if I was in the states.


----------

